# [Movie of the Decade- Round 1] No Country for Old Men vs There Will Be Blood



## masamune1 (Dec 21, 2009)

vs





The Poll will remain open for 2 Days. 
The winner will pass on to the next round.


----------



## Roy (Dec 21, 2009)

Ill have to think about this one. >_<


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 21, 2009)

As boring and overrated as both of these movies were, I give the edge to NCOM based on its semi-interestingness with the assassins. Maybe I just didn't "get" these movies, but I was mad that I watched them almost.


----------



## Chee (Dec 21, 2009)

Oh god. Uuuhhhh...There Will Be Blood, for Daniel Day Lewis.


----------



## Roy (Dec 21, 2009)

No Country is a lot more exciting

Blood's story is better

Anton Sugar is a way more memorable character.

Daniel Day Lewis was a better actor (only because we didn't see enough of Anton)


----------



## Detective (Dec 21, 2009)

These two movies pretty much duked it out for the potential best of the year back in 2007, but my vote goes to No Country for Old Men. As amazing as Daniel Day-Lewis is, the trio of Javier Bardem, Tommy Lee Jones & Josh Brolin were fantastic. Anton Chigurh FTW.

... It's kind of unfair though to have these two films matched up so early though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 21, 2009)

I think it was a perfect match-up myself. 

This way the shittier movie doesn't knock off anything more deserving.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 21, 2009)

Battle of the misleading titles.

Oil!


----------



## Roy (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm voting for No Country.


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 21, 2009)

I was more entertained by There Will Be Blood.

Oh, and Mider... there was blood.


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 21, 2009)

Superman said:


> ... It's kind of unfair though to have these two films matched up so early though.




*Spoiler*: __ 





Chee said:


> Eh. If it curb stomps somebody then whatever. *Its not a fairness contest.*
> 
> One movie is going to win this, and its not going to please everyone.






**


----------



## Mider T (Dec 21, 2009)

excellence153 said:


> I was more entertained by There Will Be Blood.
> 
> Oh, and Mider... there was blood.



I wanted zombies not a damn prospector.


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 21, 2009)

Mider T said:


> I wanted zombies not a damn prospector.



I drink your milkshake!


----------



## Chee (Dec 21, 2009)

I drink it up!


----------



## Spidey (Dec 21, 2009)

oh man. man oh man these were both fantastic movies, but i was just blown away by daniel day lewis so there will be blood gets my vote. But really, sucks having to pick.


----------



## Lamb (Dec 21, 2009)

_No Country For Old Men_. I loathed _There Will Be Blood_.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 21, 2009)

I still haven't seen There will be blood, I'll vote when I've seen it. NCFOM was a decent flick, Javier Bardem was a mean mofo but Im surprised its rated so highly. It had too many subplots that didn't lead to much. The ending was great tho.


----------



## Lamb (Dec 21, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> I still haven't seen There will be blood, I'll vote when I've seen it. NCFOM was a decent flick, Javier Bardem was a mean mofo but Im surprised its rated so highly. It had too many subplots that didn't lead to much. The ending was great tho.



Honestly, I think it comes down to being the first really great Coen Brothers' film since _O Brother, Where Art Thou?_ (which somehow wasn't included in the competition even though it's better than _No Country for Old Men_). I mean, after _O Brother_ they became kind of mediocre, but _No Country_ brought back some of that old Coen Brothers' magic, just with the dark sense of humor being replaced with plain darkness.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2009)

I liked Fargo more than both of those.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 21, 2009)

only watched no country for old men and I was beyond bored. I fell asleep in that movie twice. I'm not voting on this one


----------



## Chee (Dec 21, 2009)

Rukia said:


> I liked Fargo more than both of those.



If only it wasn't made in 1996.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2009)

Chee said:


> If only it wasn't made in 1996.


I know.  I was throwing it out there because we were discussing the Coen Brothers.


----------



## Vault (Dec 21, 2009)

No country gets my vote.


----------



## Time Expired (Dec 21, 2009)

No country by leaps and bounds.  There Will Be Blood was a yawnfest.


----------



## Gooba (Dec 21, 2009)

Anton is one of the best villains of all time, and so I vote for him.


----------



## Big Boss (Dec 21, 2009)

There will be blood imo.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 22, 2009)

Daniel Day-Lewis


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 22, 2009)

No Country for Old Men.....


----------



## Sine (Dec 22, 2009)

> There Will Be Blood   40.00%



wat


----------



## Hyouma (Dec 22, 2009)

Two very slow paced movies pitched against each other eh?
Both movies had gotten a lot of good critics, so I had big expectations for them.

No Country For Old Men. Why oh why does an assassin walk around with that bottle of oxygen. But at least that was refreshing, unlike every other thing of the movie. 

There Will Be Blood was stretched out but showed a nice indepth character. Beautiful ending. So I'm voting for Daniel Day-Lewis.


----------



## Tyrael (Dec 22, 2009)

Both excellent movies, slow paced movies with Western settings. Hmm. _NCfOM_ just edges ahead I reckon.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Dec 22, 2009)

tough choice but im going for old country. was an excellent movie imo


----------



## Lamb (Dec 22, 2009)

Rukia said:


> I liked Fargo more than both of those.



I'm always stuck between _Fargo_ and _Miller's Crossing_ as my favorite Coen Brothers' film.

That being said, had this been a best film of the 90's contest, I would consider it a crime not to include every film they released that decade.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 22, 2009)

Between 'Barton Fink' and 'A Serious Man' for me.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 23, 2009)

Taleran said:


> Daniel Day-Lewis



60% this.

40% P T Anderson.

There will be blood was the better movie imo, but No country certainly appeals to more people.


----------



## Kuromaku (Dec 26, 2009)

_No Country_ was an exercise in applying real world futility to the medium of cinema, and while the experience was legitimately disturbing, it was as grim as grim got.  That, and the audience was not allowed to see certain things happen until after the fact.  The fact that aside from the sheriff and the wife, no single character was entirely sympathetic didn't help, although Anton Chigurh was a terrifying villain.

_Blood_ featured an amazing lead performance, and it's easy to see Plainview's growing madness and evil throughout the film.  The problem was that, because it was more of a character analysis than anything, there was a sense of "what the hell does this scene have to do with the story" for people unfamiliar with this genre of film.

Didn't care too much for either, although Chigurh and Plainview are some of the most disturbing villains I've ever watched.

I'll take _Blood_ by a hair.


----------



## Bart (Dec 26, 2009)

There Will Be Blood was nothing sort of amazing, especially the acting skill from Daniel-Day Lewis.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 26, 2009)

no country for old man was a good movie


----------

